# Is this one of Ed Parker's movies



## DavidCC (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## HKphooey (Mar 24, 2006)

Do you mean acting or stunt work?

Either way, yes.

See also...
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0662218/

and

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0349882/


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 27, 2006)

Some movie sites confuse Eddie Parker with Ed Parker, but now I know for sure that this is in Fact Edmund K Parker's work.  Also from imdb


The Money Jungle (1968)
"I Spy" 
    - The Trouble with Temple (1967) TV Episode .... Rico 
The Secret Door (1964) (uncredited) 
... aka Now It Can Be Told
"The Lucy Show" 
... aka The Lucille Ball Show (USA: first title) 
    - Lucy and Viv Learn Judo (1963) TV Episode 
) ​
Curse of the Pink Panther (1983) .... Mr. Chong
Seven (1979) .... Ed Parker
... aka Sevano's Seven (USA)
Kill the Golden Goose (1979) 
... aka Kill the Golden Ninja
Seabo (1978) .... Jimbo
... aka Buckstone County Prison (USA)
Revenge of the Pink Panther (1978) (uncredited) .... Mr. Chong

The Wrecking Crew (1969) (stunts) (uncredited) 

The Green Berets (1968) (stunts) (uncredited)
Gunn (1967) (stunts) (uncredited)
Dimension 5 (1966) (stunts) (uncredited) 
... aka Dimension Four (UK)
"I Spy" (1965) TV Series (stunts) 
"Run for Your Life" (1965) TV Series (stunts) 
Experiment in Terror (1962) (stunts) (uncredited) 
... aka The Grip of Fear (UK)
"The Case of the Dangerous Robin" (1960) TV Series (stunts) 


"Mike Hammer" (1956) TV Series (stunts) 
... aka Mickey Spillane's Mike Hammer (USA: complete title) 
"The Courtship of Eddie's Father" 
    - The Karate Story (1972) TV Episode .... Himself

Was he really doing stunts on TV in 1956?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 29, 2006)

cool stuff


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 29, 2006)

wasn't the movie
The perfect weapon 
dedicated to him at the end of the movie


----------



## PanchoisaLefty (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes, "Seven" is one of Master Parker's movies.  It also features William Smith, an actor who has appeared in many kinds of movies from Westerns(Streets of Laredo) to Red Dawn.

And yes also to the comment about Perfect Weapon, it was shown in theaters in 1991 after Master Parker's death(12/15/1990).

Mr. Jeff Speakman is a great guy, I've trained with him a few times.  He's very fast and strong.


----------

